# Dacula, GA-3 month old LHGSD for FREE on Craigslist!



## kathryndhinkle (Feb 24, 2006)

Sure hope he gets a GOOD home...

Free German Shepard


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

We have a German Shepard that is about 3 1/2 months old that needs a good home. The dog is somewhat crate trained and is very friendly but we just dont have the time to take care of him. If you have would like to take him please contact me at (678)396-0881


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Beautiful sabel long coat...


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

> We have a German Shepard that is about 3 1/2 months old that needs a good home. The dog is somewhat crate trained and is very friendly but we just dont have the time to take care of him. If you have would like to take him please contact me at (678)396-0881


----------



## kathryndhinkle (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you so much for posting the pics! I am praying a backyard breeder doesn't get him..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you tried contacting Southern Cross?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Holy cow, 3 of us posted at the exact same time. 

This girl is adorable! I wish I could take her.


----------



## WynterCote (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh my! She looks just like my pup. So sad that her future is entirely uncertain


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Southern Cross called and offered rescue...will keep you posted.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh please please please take this babe. I hope Southern Cross comes through. finger crossed**


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

" 
*They called Molly and said they gave it away to an individual last night. They claimed they didn't want to keep it until today and that is the earliest we could go and get it. "*


----------

